
China: UCLA teammates facing 3-10 years in prison if convicted of shoplifting - mbgaxyz
https://sports.yahoo.com/liangelo-ball-ucla-teammates-face-3-10-years-prison-convicted-shoplifting-013958780.html
======
mbgaxyz
Extract:

What they face now bears little resemblance to the legal system of the United
States. The three men could be detained for more than a month without
American-style bail before local prosecutors even decide whether to press
charges, according to William Nee, a Hong Kong-based researcher of the Chinese
court system for Amnesty International.

Nee said it is not uncommon for a defendant to wait 30-37 days before being
officially indicted. Among those indicted, Chinese prosecutors enjoy a 99.2
percent conviction rate, according to Nee’s research.

While it is unknown exactly what the players are being detained for, Chinese
law calls for a fine and between three to 10 years in prison for anyone
convicted of "robbing public or private property using force, coercion, or
other methods."

